# How long between cycles?



## Bronte Cottage (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

We've just completed our first ICSI with SSR which ended in an early miscarriage. I have a review meeting at the clinic this week, and really want to cycle again in late July/early August. I *think* they usually tell people to have 3 bleeds before starting again, but my friend who's at another clinic, has been told 2 months to give your body a chance to recover.

Has anyone got any thoughts or experiences on this? The reason I'd ideally like that time is that I work in a school and have the 6 weeks break - perfect for all those appointments!

We're privately funded, if that makes any difference.

Thanks


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi hon and  for your bfn

I think most clinics recommmend a break of 3 months or thereabouts between tx.

xxx


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  

I agree - it's usually 3 months, I was told the same length of time after my miscarriage and after my failed cycle.  I think they just need to get all the strong drugs out of your system!


----------



## madasafish (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi blt - sorry for you BFN 
I'm in the same boat as you, just completed my first cycle with a single embie on board which didn't make it -  
I also want to get onto the next cycle sooner rather than later, but Oxford fertility unit have told us 3 months - which means a july start for drugs...  
It's infuriating isn't it? You possibly could discuss a short protocol next time? This may help you with the timings and make it all less stressful for you.


----------

